# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Nam >  Tour phú quốc giá rẻ nhất hè, mới nhất hè 2012, siêu khuyến mãi, rẻ vô cùng

## phong.abctravel

*CHƯƠNG TRÌNH DU LỊCH*
(Thời gian: 3 Ngày 2 Đêm, đi – về bằng máy bay)
*
Ngày 1**: Tham Quan Phía Đông Đảo*

*

Sáng:* HDV Cty DLABC Travelđón khách tại điểm hẹn đưa quý khách ra sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất làm thủ tục cho quý khách đón chuyến bay lúc 07h20 khởi hành đi Phú Quốc. HDV  đón khách tại sân bay Phú Quốc,về khách sạn làm thủ tục nhận phòng, nghỉ ngơi.Qúy khách dùng cơm trưa._
Trưa:_ Đoàn khởi hành đi tham quan_Làng Chài Hàm Ninh_trở về với khung cảnh xưa ơ nơi đây nổi tiếng với _“Ghẹ”_ và nhiều hải sản tươi sống.Cũng chính nơi đây đã góp phần chiến tích của_Anh Hùng__ Dân Tộc Nguyễn Trung Trực_và ghé thăm _Hồ Tiêu_ nổi tiếng với vị cay nồng là đặc sản của Phú Quốc và thăm quan cơ sở hải sản khô_“ Huỳnh Như”_.
Trên đường trở về _Dương Đông_ tham quan_Khu Du Lịch Suối Tranh_với dòng suối mát được bao 



quanh bởi những rừng cây và vách đá tạo nên một bức tranh thiên nhiên,ngoài ra còn có _Trại Nuôi Cá Sấu_ quý khách có thể tham quan tự do… *Chiều:*Trở về Thị Trấn_ Dương Đông_ quý khách tham quan_Cơ Sở Sản Xuất Nước Mắm Gia Truyền_ là hương vị không những nổi tiếng trong nước mà còn nổi tiếng ở khắp Châu Âu ._
_*Tối:*Qúy khách dùng cơm .Tự do dạo phố biển tham quan_Chợ Đêm Dinh Cậu_với nhiều món hàng lưu niệm…

*

Ngày 2**:Thăm Quan Phía Nam Đảo 
* *Sáng:*Quý khách dùng điểm tâm sáng. Đoàn khởi hành đi _Nam__ Đảo_, tham quan_Cơ Sở Nuôi Cấy Ngọc Trai_nổi tiếng với công nghệ _“Nhật Bản”_ đã cho ra những Viên Ngọc Trai tuyệt đẹp có giá trị cao với nhiều màu sắc ,hình dáng…Tham quan_Khu Di Tích Lịch Sử Nhà Tù Phú Quốc_,qua hai cuộc kháng chiến chống _Pháp và Mỹ_ oanh liệt của quân và dân ta trên vùng đất đảo này. Quý khách sẽ đển _Bãi Sao_ một trong những bãi biển đẹp và nổi tiếng, nơi có cát trắng mịn với làng nước xanh và rừng núi bao quanh biển_._Ngoài ra quý khác 

có thể tham gia lướt Mô Tô, Chèo Xuồng Kajack (Chi Phí Tự Túc) tự do tắm biển, nghỉ ngơi thư giãn._
_*Chiều:* Tham quan _Chùa Hùng Long_ Tự đây là một ngôi chùa cổ kính nằm trên địa thế tuyệt đẹp với nhiều truyền thuyết huyền bí…tiếp tục cuộc hành trình thăm quan _Dinh Cậu_ biểu tượng nổi tiếng linh thiêng ở phú quốc
*Tối:*Quý khách dùng cơm tối và Tự dodạo phố biển và hòa mình vào biển đêm trên đảo. *
Ngày 3**:Hòa Mình Cùng Thiên Nhiên 
*



*Sáng:Dùng điểm tâm sáng và Quý khách tự do tắm biển. Đoàn khởi hành đi tham quanChợ Dương* **

*Đôngvới nhiều đặc sản và hải sản tươi sống… và tham quanCơ Sở Sản Xuất Rượu Sim “ Bảy Gáo”đây đặc sản nổi tiếng của người dân trênĐảo Phú Quốc.
Trưa: Dùng cơm trưa. Trả phòng. 12h00’ Xe đưa khách ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay lúc 14h00 về lạiTP.HCM. 15h00 về đếnTP.HCMxe dón quý khách tại sân bayTân Sơn Nhấtđưa quý khách về lại điểm đón ban đầu.Kết thúc chuyến tham quan.ABC TravelChia tay quý khách, tạm biệt và hẹn gặp lại!!!Kết thúc chuyến tham quan.




GIÁ TRỌN GÓI: 1.850.000đ/khách(Dành cho khách đoàn)           

Lưu ý:Trẻ em dưới 05 tuổi miễn phí, từ 05 đến 11 tuổi tính ½ giá vé (ngủ chung với bố mẹ)

GIÁ TOUR BAO GỒM:
  Ø    Phòng biệt thự tiêu chuẩn  phòng đầy đủ tiện nghi, có tivi, tủ lạnh, phòng tắm riêng biệt, máy điều hòa, v.v... (2-3 khách/phòng)
 Ø      Ăn uống theo chương trình (2 buổi điểm tâm ,5 buổi ăn chính)
 Ø      Hướng Dẫn Viên nhiệt tình, chu đáo  phục vụ cho đoàn suốt tuyến.
 Ø      Nước suối và khăn lạnh (1chai 0,5 lit/người/ngày).
 Ø      Xe đời mới, chất lượng cao đưa đón Sân Bay và tham quan theo chương trình.
 Ø      Vé vào cổng tham quan miễn phí
 Ø      Bảo Hiểm theo chương trình (10.000.000đ/vụ) khách được bảo hiểm trọn tour. 

GIÁ VÉ KHÔNG BAO GỒM 
Vé Máy bay khứ hồi SG – PQ –      SG.Ăn uống ngoài chương trình , các chi phí cá nhân và các dịch vụ phát sinh khác.Chi phí đưa rước bến tàu.Thuế VAT.GIÁ VÉ CHO TRẺ EM  Từ      5 đến dưới 11 tuổi: 50% giá vé tour trọn gói (Có riêng 1 suất ăn, 1 chỗ      ngồi, vé tham quan và bảo hiểm, ngủ chung với ba mẹ).Từ      11 tuổi trở lên: Vé người lớn. ABC TRAVEL – LỮ HÀNH CHUYÊN NGHIỆP !

LH: Cty Du Lịch Biển Á – ABC Travel
ĐC: 890 Quang Trung, P.8, Q. Gò Vấp, Tp. HCM
ĐT: (08) 38311286 / 0907 799 033*

----------


## phong.abctravel

*Tour phú quốc giá rẻ nhất hè, mới nhất hè 2012, siêu khuyến mãi, rẻ vô cùng*

----------


## phong.abctravel

*Tour phú quốc giá rẻ nhất hè, mới nhất hè 2012, siêu khuyến mãi, rẻ vô cùng*

----------


## phong.abctravel

*Tour phú quốc giá rẻ nhất hè, mới nhất hè 2012, siêu khuyến mãi, rẻ vô cùng*

----------


## phong.abctravel

*Tour phú quốc giá rẻ nhất hè, mới nhất hè 2012, siêu khuyến mãi, rẻ vô cùng*

----------


## phong.abctravel

*Tour phú quốc giá rẻ nhất hè, mới nhất hè 2012, siêu khuyến mãi, rẻ vô cùng*

----------


## phong.abctravel

*Tour phú quốc giá rẻ nhất hè, mới nhất hè 2012, siêu khuyến mãi, rẻ vô cùng*

----------


## phong.abctravel

*Tour phú quốc giá rẻ nhất hè, mới nhất hè 2012, siêu khuyến mãi, rẻ vô cùng*

----------


## phong.abctravel

*Tour phú quốc giá rẻ nhất hè, mới nhất hè 2012, siêu khuyến mãi, rẻ vô cùng*

----------

